# Getting file dimensions of swf file



## karina

Hi -

Total newbie here. I have a bunch of swf files. I need to find out the dimensions - ie, width and height - for each one. I have Flash CS3 that I can use, or is there an easier way?

How do I do that?

Thanks!


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ Karina: Welcome to TSF!

I think you can find your answer here: http://animation.about.com/od/flashanimationtutorials/ss/flashexpandwind_2.htm


----------

